# Fentanyl extraction from gel patches.



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 19, 2014)

I would like to post a Tek on the proper method to do this, but i understand Fentanyl is a sore subject in most drug communities. 

I believe that fentanyl is dangerous and can be lethal if proper steps aren't taken. This tek would be for harm reduction purposes only, but id like to see how the community feels about it before i post it.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 19, 2014)

No feedback?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 19, 2014)

Let's see what ya got kid...hit me


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2014)

some of the regulars should be around sooner rather then later..


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 19, 2014)

I just dont want to post the Tek and have people telling me that im gunna get people killed. fent is dangerous shit, and because its measure in micrograms it is hard to measure and its potency is underestimated. Harm reduction is my goal. Ill start typing tje tek in a few minutes.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2014)

mollymcgrammar said:


> I just dont want to post the Tek and have people telling me that im gunna get people killed. fent is dangerous shit, and because its measure in micrograms it is hard to measure and its potency is underestimated. Harm reduction is my goal. Ill start typing tje tek in a few minutes.


 most of the regulars here are all about harm reduction..


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 19, 2014)

*!!!DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS UNLESS YOU HAVE AN INCREDIBLE TOLERANCE TO OPIATES OR YOU WILL ALMOST CERTAINLY DIE!!!

Disclamer: This thread is to explain and discuss the process of extracting fentanyl from GEL patches. This may not work witt mylar patches. 

I don't suggest anyone try this, but i know people will anyway so please follow the Tek. *

*
Fentanyl is many times stronger than the best Herion you ever had, and just as many times deadly. I recommend that anyone considering using this information for recreation to consider further researching Fentanyl. 

Supplies
Fent patches, a mirror (to dry) , tweezers, scissors, a heat source (i use a blowdryer), a shot glass, the purest isopropyl alcohol you can get,a glass mason jar with lid, and a credit card.

Start by squeezing the gel in the patches into one corner, and use the razor to cut a small slit to squeeze gel into mason jar. You want to get every last bit. I use a shot glass to measure the isopropyl. 1 shot of isopropyl per patch. (100Mcg) and pour over gel. Cap, and let sit about 2 hou. Shaking every 20 mins vigorously. 

After the 2 hours, place your mirror (hopefully you had the common sense to clean it well) on a level suface and empty the contents of the jar. Your goal is to spread the liquid out as muh as possible on the mirror while keeping it from running off the sides.

Allow to dry, the isopropyl Will evaporate slowly. You can use a blowdryer to speed it up. 

When it is dry... COMPLETELY DRY! scrape residue from mirror. This residue is close to pure fentanyl and is highly potent. BE FUCKING CAREFUL
*


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 19, 2014)

Also keep in mind, this white powder your looking at after this Tek may not look like much, but it is a killer. If you do not have a scale that can measure micrograms (1/1000th of a gram) using this end product is highly dangerous. The dose required to achieve euphoria is quite Close to the dose that will kill you.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Dec 19, 2014)

My understanding is many patches are in a base form , but not all are the same

I know this is not IV , but rub DMSO on the area first then apply patch and a heat pad


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

Too strong. Tec looks ok but without instructions on how to deal with the resulting powder, how to cut it and measure out or even handle a dose, people will die. Really. Some one with low tolerance could easily, accidentally inhale enough to have then simply stop breathing.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 20, 2014)

Youll probably die.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 20, 2014)

The reason i didn't put dosing instructions is because fent is highly potent, and i feel as if suggesting a dose is a bad idea. The Mcg dosing is makes estimation impossible. A highly sensitive scale is needed, and due to the fact that nobody should take fent with out a tolerance to opiates its hard to say what a dose should be. My dose to get high would probably kill some, and i have met people who do amounts that i KNOW would kill me. 

Also fent has a shorter half life than herion, and other opiates. And the effect is definitely noticed. In fact most street Herion cut with fent is easily identified because of its incredible potency an lack of "legs". This short duration of high often leads to redosing a common cause of OD. 

Im trying to be clear on the risks of fent, the purpose of the tek is just to provide information to those who abuse fent by alternative means a purer and possibly money saving way to get their fent.

Suggesting a dose knowing this drug can, has, and will kill people would be wrong. This drug has killed many, i can name 7 i knew myself. Shit, ive had close calls. My suggestion is dont do it at all, but if you do... do it safely.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 21, 2014)

Alright I'm gonna give it a try, if im not back in a couple hours I'm prolly dead


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 21, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> Alright I'm gonna give it a try, if im not back in a couple hours I'm prolly dead


Rip


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 21, 2014)

The tek works but deal in with the extract is going to be a pain that patch should have about 10mg of fent. You'll get another 10mg or so of shit from the extraction. That 20mg of material is like a quarter to a half gram of raw heroin. The stuff is extremely dangerous undiluted. Like whoops I touched some and it absorbed through my skin and now I'm dead.
a slower but safer process would be to dry the fent/IPA solution in a Petri dish and then use a known volume of water to dissolve the fent. Liquid dilution is your friend when you're dealing with substances that strong.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Or stop being a crack head about shit and just wear the patch ...


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 22, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> The tek works but deal in with the extract is going to be a pain that patch should have about 10mg of fent. You'll get another 10mg or so of shit from the extraction. That 20mg of material is like a quarter to a half gram of raw heroin. The stuff is extremely dangerous undiluted. Like whoops I touched some and it absorbed through my skin and now I'm dead.
> a slower but safer process would be to dry the fent/IPA solution in a Petri dish and then use a known volume of water to dissolve the fent. Liquid dilution is your friend when you're dealing with substances that strong.


Liquid dilution is a good option, although i know some opiates decay when in water over time. Not sure in this case. I normally store in vials of 100mcg per 1cc of water. I use seperate vials for each dose. Personally i do this because when drawing a dose from the vial, every unit contains 1mcg of fent.

Also, your going to take some loss with this tek. Always measure your product with proper scales


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 22, 2014)

Your product will be impure so that weight doesn't really mean much. It's better to assume the extraction was quantitative and then dose accordingly and try to figure out how much you lost by gradually working up to the desired effect.
Fent does not degrade in water. Only the esterified opiates like heroin degrade in water like that. The degradation of heroin can be slowed by dissolving it in an acetate buffer.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 22, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Your product will be impure so that weight doesn't really mean much. It's better to assume the extraction was quantitative and then dose accordingly and try to figure out how much you lost by gradually working up to the desired effect.
> Fent does not degrade in water. Only the esterified opiates like heroin degrade in water like that. The degradation of heroin can be slowed by dissolving it in an acetate buffer.


For obvious reasons i have never had a lab test the final product, but i will say this... the final product is "close" to pure. 

In theory you could continue the isopropyl wash to further purify the product but in all honesty i find it unnecessary. This end product is highly potent and can already be deadly. I find it safer to assume that the fent is pure, and dos accordingly that way the wieght of the impurities (if any) will acctually mean your taking less fent. The difference 1mcg can make, could be amazing.

Also, if you IV this product i highly suggest mircon wheel filters and very, very low doses. Do not underestimate Fentanyl or it WILL take your life. 


I thank you for your knowledge on weather fentanyl decays.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Close to pure..lol..you can't see 100ug,and you're talking about scraping up a visible sizeable pile of powder..
I don't think you're extracting at all,just reducing the bulk of the gel to get a smaller pile of opiated powder so it'll fit in a rig.plain and simple.
Also,you're playing Russian roulette with a semi-auto.lab tech is required to SAFELY administer these types of drugs,you're playing in dangerous waters with shotglasses and store bought chems imo...like fin shaggy and William Burroughs became friends or something..


----------



## panhead (Dec 22, 2014)

mollymcgrammar said:


> The reason i didn't put dosing instructions is because fent is highly potent, and i feel as if suggesting a dose is a bad idea. The Mcg dosing is makes estimation impossible. A highly sensitive scale is needed, and due to the fact that nobody should take fent with out a tolerance to opiates its hard to say what a dose should be. My dose to get high would probably kill some, and i have met people who do amounts that i KNOW would kill me.
> 
> Also fent has a shorter half life than herion, and other opiates. And the effect is definitely noticed. In fact most street Herion cut with fent is easily identified because of its incredible potency an lack of "legs". This short duration of high often leads to redosing a common cause of OD.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% , posting dose levels would be absolutely deadly & depends on individual tollerance .

I also think your multiple disclaimers were spot on & should be enough warning to people their lives are at risk & should research alot more before attempting .

From what ive read this tutorial is for the hard core opiate user allready experienced in the use of Fentanyl & with extremely high tollerance levels .

People like myself , ive got a box of 75mg patches in my safe as we speak .

IMO this tutorial isnt putting anybody at risk , i find that most od's come from peoples shear ignorance concerning their own tolerance level & their ignorance of the drugs they are fuking with , ive watched guys chew on the patches with no way of knowing how much of the drug they are ingesting .

Information isnt dangerous , however the lack of information coupled with ignorance & over confidence account for the bulk of od's & deaths .

If i was a recreational user the op's disclaimers & multiple warnings would terrify me into not using the drug to begin with , or if i was dead set on using Fentanyl to do a shit ton of research before using the drug .

After the DEA's new ruling on schedule #2 narcotics that took effect this past october i think we should be concerned about the heroin epidemic thats ready to erupt any day now .


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 22, 2014)

You know you have a very potent product but you don't know that it's pure. I'd be really surprised if you don't get a lot of junk that stays in there.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Close to pure..lol..you can't see 100ug,and you're talking about scraping up a visible sizeable pile of powder..
> I don't think you're extracting at all,just reducing the bulk of the gel to get a smaller pile of opiated powder so it'll fit in a rig.plain and simple.
> Also,you're playing Russian roulette with a semi-auto.lab tech is required to SAFELY administer these types of drugs,you're playing in dangerous waters with shotglasses and store bought chems imo...like fin shaggy and William Burroughs became friends or something..


Ive been using this tek to abuse fent since 2011. In all actuality ive used mcg scales in this process and normally per patch (100mcg) i yeild about 8.5-9mg of Fentanyl. Your right, 1ug of fent would be damn near invisible but on a larger scale it is not difficult. Although its hard to determine purity i can tell you from experience that (edit, removed dose) micrograms of this is stronger than the average quality street Herion, and at least you know what your putting in your body.

And fyi, fent can be put in a rig in much easier ways. Thats the point of this a SAFER way. In all honesty, fent is bad but dont discredit the harm reduction potential in this until you show some evidence otherwise.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 22, 2014)

"In all actuality ive used mcg scales in this process and normally per patch (100mcg) i yeild about 8.5-9mg of Fentanyl."
Typo?


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> "In all actuality ive used mcg scales in this process and normally per patch (100mcg) i yeild about 8.5-9mg of Fentanyl."
> Typo?


Yes lol thanks for that. "0.85-0.9mg" a 100ug patch contains 1mg, the microgram dose refers to the dose released over time.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 22, 2014)

did you invest in a mcg scale just for that purpose? or what?


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 22, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> did you invest in a mcg scale just for that purpose? or what?


I wish i could afford one, notice i save ive USED them, not that i always do. Fortunate for me, a high school buddy of mine is A chemistry student. He has access to some things that prove useful from time to time (ever freeze weed with liquid nitrogen? Lol)


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 23, 2014)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Yes lol thanks for that. "0.85-0.9mg" a 100ug patch contains 1mg, the microgram dose refers to the dose released over time.


No a 100ug/hr patch has about 10mg so that it can release 7.2mg over 72 hours. Spent fent patches still have a lot of dope in them. I've heard of people dying form used ones.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 23, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> No a 100ug/hr patch has about 10mg so that it can release 7.2mg over 72 hours. Spent fent patches still have a lot of dope in them. I've heard of people dying form used ones.


I was told that as well, but still have never been able to pull that much out of a patch. Im not sure if a good portion of that 10mg is in the adhesive or somewhere aside from the gel. As i said, this tek will yeild just under 1mg. Maybe playing around with the amounts of isopropyl could increase yeild, but i would rather lose a large portion of product than possibly get myself killed lol.

Next time i have enough patches to makethis tek worth the trouble i will video my process. Maybe i can use my friends scale again.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 23, 2014)

mollymcgrammar said:


> I was told that as well, but still have never been able to pull that much out of a patch. Im not sure if a good portion of that 10mg is in the adhesive or somewhere aside from the gel. As i said, this tek will yeild just under 1mg. Maybe playing around with the amounts of isopropyl could increase yeild, but i would rather lose a large portion of product than possibly get myself killed lol.
> 
> Next time i have enough patches to makethis tek worth the trouble i will video my process. Maybe i can use my friends scale again.


Well, the person taught me this process has just informed me over the phone that using heat (blowdryer) is what reduces my yeild so much. 

Heat aides the dissolving process and when the fent dissolved in the isopropyl it evaporates with it. To increase yeild don't use the heat to dry faster. Without the heat this may take overnight


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 23, 2014)

That'll do it.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 23, 2014)

Like cooking ketamine..
Put it in your closet.


----------



## cary schellie (Dec 27, 2014)

u have a good chance of not waking up unless ur a straight up junky, and don't attempt to shoot it, I lost many friends that wouldn't listen, I didn't know gel pack even existed anymore


----------



## panhead (Dec 27, 2014)

cary schellie said:


> u have a good chance of not waking up unless ur a straight up junky, and don't attempt to shoot it, I lost many friends that wouldn't listen, I didn't know gel pack even existed anymore


I thought the same thing , i had to go to my safe to check my patches & they are not the old style gel patch , my script for the 75's is over a year old being i dont like them .

I figured all the old patches would be gone by now but ya never know , shit Oxycontin changed over into the OP rubbery fukin things a few years ago & i still see the regular Oxy's every so often .


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 27, 2014)

cary schellie said:


> u have a good chance of not waking up unless ur a straight up junky, and don't attempt to shoot it, I lost many friends that wouldn't listen, I didn't know gel pack even existed anymore


I don't even do drugs like this but know they are still around..and,I've got 3 cases stored away in a friend's safe..why? Cause they were free from him,he got an electrode welded to his spine for pain and don't need em..but his doctor had given him so much he had literally 5 cases,unopened..so I asked for a few..
What will I do with them..
Hmmm...I think ill take a lesson from my unicorn friend the quaalude,and wait for a very rainy day in about 5 years


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 28, 2014)

Idk. Methaqualone is a wonderful unique drug. Fentanyl is less fun heroin.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree,but others don't,and I'll be happy to back up their opinion with a handsome markup in a few years.....they'll make good gifts!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Idk. Methaqualone is a wonderful unique drug. Fentanyl is less fun heroin.


 what do you mean by less fun mre? less euphoria?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 28, 2014)

Fades away faster,and not as much euphoria,plus fucks up your tolerance...


racerboy71 said:


> what do you mean by less fun mre? less euphoria?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Fades away faster,and not as much euphoria,plus fucks up your tolerance...


 well you know the stuff is pretty potent when you hear about the fent cut dope that is always dropping people like flies every so often..
it's one of the few drugs i've never messed with..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 28, 2014)

I think the reason why is the dose recurve..fades away with the good effect,but levels stay high in the body longer(hence the tolerance buildup)so you hit it again,but too soon..plop.
Im sure heroin with this occurrence cant do anything but speed up this mistake..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 29, 2014)

Racer it's much less euphoric. It's like a cold clear headed high instead of being wrapped in a warm fuzzy blanks of euphoric like dope. Also much shorter acting and very compulsive to redone.


----------



## canndo (Dec 29, 2014)

Fent is exatly as duck describes. My wife blew through a ten pack of 50's (i think they were) in a very short time and then were stuck with a tolerance for months.

The stuff really wasnt that much fun for all the danger, nodding and compulsive reuse. Course im still on a fucking diet.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2014)

canndo said:


> Fent is exatly as duck describes. My wife blew through a ten pack of 50's (i think they were) in a very short time and then were stuck with a tolerance for months.
> 
> The stuff really wasnt that much fun for all the danger, nodding and compulsive reuse. Course im still on a fucking diet.


----------



## 95'ZR1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Or you can get say "stage 2" 25% pure fent powder or stage 1 50% pure fent. Or nasal spray. Basically stage 1 mixed with 30ml or 1oz of water and it becomes 600mcg per ml. The stuff is everywhere. Only one or two sprays does it and for its potency is quite cheap. Just my two pennies...


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 19, 2015)

Ive never heard of that, but thanks for reviving my thread


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 30, 2016)

Was bestowed some fet, been clean for close to a year for any painkillers . . What are some street prices for a half g?

Can you smoke this shitttttt?


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Was bestowed some fet, been clean for close to a year for any painkillers . . What are some street prices for a half g?
> 
> Can you smoke this shitttttt?


The gel can be smoked. I doubt it is good for you. 

If you have no tolerance then be very very careful. If you have never used it be aware that it comes on very strong and you really can just stop breathing if you use too much. 

And it is easy to use too much.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah im just going to get rid of it. . Its powder already I was thinking about tossing some on a bowl before it got out of my hands but I'll refrain..

Thanks for the info tho


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Was bestowed some fet, been clean for close to a year for any painkillers . . What are some street prices for a half g?
> 
> Can you smoke this shitttttt?


Half a gram is a lot if it's pure one grain of dust is about as strong as 1 mg Oxy very dangerous shit it can absorb into your pores, eyes and obviously mouth. I would not even touch that shit personally the patches are somewhat safe but not that pure powder.


----------



## Virgil Shelton II (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey Guys/Gals.....Question...
Id say Im an Experienced Opie user...When I have done patches in the past I have always sought after the solid plastic ones...100mcg. My ROA was always cutting patch in 4 equal parts and begin to chew and suck on it. I always felt as if i maintained the same level of affect....my question is what amount of the gel would equal the same as a quarter of a 100 mcg patch (solid plastic) and would the method mentioned here on extraction be beneficial for intranasal consumption? I dont inject. I have before ( Dilaudid N Oxycotin) But after a close family member was taken...I just cant. Im Very cautious and do my homework...always have. I like to get high...NOT dead.
This is why im here. Thanks guys, i appreciate any input


----------



## legalcanada (Oct 29, 2017)

opiates are dumb they grab hold of you and turn you in to a shell of a person, that can't function without drugs. puking and shitting your pants while youre crying in pain of withdrawal doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Virgil Shelton II (Oct 29, 2017)

This is where moderation and Responsibility come into play. IMO.


----------



## legalcanada (Oct 29, 2017)

the only way to properly dose would be volumetrically in liquid... for example a duragesic transdermal 100mcg patch actually contains 16.8mg of fentanyl so if you dissolve it in 168ML of liquid, you can evaporate 10ML at a time to obtain 1mg of fentanyl powder


----------



## Virgil Shelton II (Oct 29, 2017)

oral bioavailability is what 50%


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 29, 2017)

Virgil Shelton II said:


> This is where moderation and Responsibility come into play. IMO.


no such thing when your an addict ... will power and self control are null and void with that dope demon sitting on your shoulder whispering in your ear telling you to do a little more, little more...lol.... I quit shootin dope 8-9 years ago and I like to think I have control but I can feel the ground fall from beneath my feet with just the slight feeling from acational poppy tea use..


----------



## legalcanada (Oct 29, 2017)

summed it up perfectly, it completely takes control of your body and mind


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 31, 2017)

Do you dopeheads even know what you are "extracting" from questionable patches? There is more than one analog of Fentanyl and they all have different potencies. There is no such thing as "responsibility" with these compounds unless you have an extensive background in chemistry, pharmacology & toxicology - in which case you're more than likely not doing Fentanyl recreationally... Even if you have an accurate scale and an opiate test kit to ensure what you are ingesting is actually what you think it is, you still might die. There are simply far too many variables. 

I tend not to judge people but in this case, I disagree with the whole "I'm not hurting anybody but myself" argument. This isn't Cannabis, it's a powerful opiate that can kill in just trace amounts. There are already cases of children dying in the United States from what appears to be simply coming into contact with the drug in their environment. 
*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2017/07/18/10-year-old-dies-with-heroin-and-fentanyl-in-his-system-state-attorney-says/?utm_term=.d94de50797eb*

I thought this website was for Cannabis and maybe some Psychadelics here in the "hallucinatory substances" thread, but I'm honestly surprised to see Fent users here. Isn't that what bluelight is for?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Some just think they are immune to death.
Just look at all the junkies dropping like flies to this crap.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 1, 2017)

it's russian roulette with a 2 shot chamber


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 2, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> I tend not to judge people but in this case, I disagree with the whole "I'm not hurting anybody but myself" argument. This isn't Cannabis, it's a powerful opiate that can kill in just trace amounts.


You're never more alive then you are when right at death's door, Fent is the stupidest thing you could do... I'd rather see someone hit a meth pipe or boot herion before slapping on a fent patch..... But some people are cowboy's riding the biggest buzz they can get..... Trouble is the bull they're riding has horns and from time to time uses them....


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 2, 2017)

what's up @Budget Buds, haven't see you around in awhile, where you been hiding?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> You're never more alive then you are when right at death's door, Fent is the stupidest thing you could do... I'd rather see someone hit a meth pipe or boot herion before slapping on a fent patch..... But some people are cowboy's riding the biggest buzz they can get..... Trouble is the bull they're riding has horns and from time to time uses them....


A patch when used as intended isn't that bad. Pure fent is, it was popular when i was in st Louis. But was cut tok the extreme.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> A patch when used as intended isn't that bad. Pure fent is, it was popular when i was in st Louis. But was cut tok the extreme.


 IMO there isn't 1 reason to have such a potent opoid for people to use , especially in a patch form that is so easily misused or abused , It's like they did it with the intention of it killing addicts who misuse it


farmerfischer said:


> what's up @Budget Buds, haven't see you around in awhile, where you been hiding?


Been here hoss , Just not in this section lately, Lots of trolling in the politics section and trying to help out the newbies best I can


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> IMO there isn't 1 reason to have such a potent opoid for people to use , especially in a patch form that is so easily misused or abused , It's like they did it with the intention of it killing addicts who misuse it
> 
> Been here hoss , Just not in this section lately, Lots of trolling in the politics section and trying to help out the newbies best I can


You are incorrect sir. Have you ever seen a man with 3rd degree burns on 95% of his body, were his fingers melted together and had to be seperated? I have, while i was in the army. He sucked on Fent lolly pops and also had patches. Imagine if he didnt have Fent? Poor mother fucker


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You are incorrect sir. Have you ever seen a man with 3rd degree burns on 95% of his body, were his fingers melted together and had to be seperated? I have, while i was in the army. He sucked on Fent lolly pops and also had patches. Imagine if he didnt have Fent? Poor mother fucker


Nope, Not alive anyways, Well for very long that is, That % is a death sentence. And Not gonna argue with you about it . I disagree with it being available , There are other drugs that work just as well with less dangers, The fact that the MO even gave it is baffling to me unless it was a waiting to die soon situation and they were not concerned with the affects it has on the various systems it interacts with...

So that being said, I see very limited use for it , But there is no reason for 75% of these people prescribed it to really be on it.. If these people were really in that much pain they wouldn't be trading and selling it to people .....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> Nope, Not alive anyways, Well for very long that is, That % is a death sentence. And Not gonna argue with you about it . I disagree with it being available , There are other drugs that work just as well with less dangers, The fact that the MO even gave it is baffling to me unless it was a waiting to die soon situation and they were not concerned with the affects it has on the various systems it interacts with...
> 
> So that being said, I see very limited use for it , But there is no reason for 75% of these people prescribed it to really be on it.. If these people were really in that much pain they wouldn't be trading and selling it to people .....


True but for those that need it. The problem is the doctors. They are big pharmas drug dealers. When some one is in enough pain were even morph or oxy cant help him, thats were fent comes in. Most fent is time released, not pill form. So unless you put on 2 or 3 patches, or extract ant shoot it, not an issue. Most fent ods are from street heroin cut with it. When i was in st Louis it wasnt the opiod of choice, H addicts used it to stave of withdraw. It isnt that great a hi from what i understand.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> It isnt that great a hi from what i understand.


I had done it twice in my younger years , It fucks you up and it's a fine line, I still take hydrocodone and an occasional oxy but stay far clear of anything else, I dont abuse my scripts and never run out. I like to just barely feel my meds , I've never seen how someone could get all fucked up and nodding out and enjoy that shit... 

The patches are variable in delivery it seems, I have known several people who were put on them , When they take a patch off and put a new one it they would all get very fucked up for several hours, And come back to reality until they bumped the patch or took a shower, then right back to fucked up again.... 

They had my dad on them and when he said fuck this and went back to norco ,he went through two weeks of pure hell that nothing would stave off, After that he said he would never do another oxy or fent patch again. He kept true on his word, Was prescribed up to 7 10 mg hydrocodone a day and he made it work.

I have never allowed myself to gain a high tolerance to pills, my highest ever was 30 mg of norco to wake up and when that started happening I quit them for almost a year till I was injured again and was forced to take them to be able to work and function..

I dont know mate, Yeah there is a purpose but not for 75% of the reasons that shit is layed upon people... Fuck big pharma......


----------



## kingtitan (Nov 2, 2017)

I hate that they make sub forums like these on cannabis sites.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> I had done it twice in my younger years , It fucks you up and it's a fine line, I still take hydrocodone and an occasional oxy but stay far clear of anything else, I dont abuse my scripts and never run out. I like to just barely feel my meds , I've never seen how someone could get all fucked up and nodding out and enjoy that shit...
> 
> The patches are variable in delivery it seems, I have known several people who were put on them , When they take a patch off and put a new one it they would all get very fucked up for several hours, And come back to reality until they bumped the patch or took a shower, then right back to fucked up again....
> 
> ...


Only times i was truely fucked on opiods was a Delauden shot in the hospital(2nd degree burns), and some methadone pills i took once on a grayhound ride. Vicoden doesnt realy get me off. But opiods arnt my thing. I was a speed freak.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 2, 2017)

kingtitan said:


> I hate that they make sub forums like these on cannabis sites.


While I dont agree with this threads topic, Me and D man are having a perfectly reasonable conversation ..... Wanna x out a sub forum ?? I vote for the politics section lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> While I dont agree with this threads topic, Me and D man are having a perfectly reasonable conversation ..... Wanna x out a sub forum ?? I vote for the politics section lol


Opinions are like ass hole, every ones got one lol  including that guy


----------



## Namasteahole (Nov 12, 2017)

Someone posting tec that is off on the math by a factor or 1000 is pretty scary. You say a microgram is a one thousandth gram, when in fact a milligram is a one thousandth of a gram and a microgram is a one thousandth of a milligram.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 13, 2017)

Namasteahole said:


> Someone posting tec that is off on the math by a factor or 1000 is pretty scary. You say a microgram is a one thousandth gram, when in fact a milligram is a one thousandth of a gram and a microgram is a one thousandth of a milligram.


High school drop outs cooking drugs, its a scary world we live in.


----------

